

What Phone did Brad Pitt use in World War Z? - blitzo
http://www.iridium.com/What-Phone-Did-Brad-Pitt-Use-In-World-War-Z.aspx

======
westondeboer
And only one left on amazon
[http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B002EWZO3U/ref=as_li_ss_tl?...](http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B002EWZO3U/ref=as_li_ss_tl?ie=UTF8&camp=1789&creative=390957&creativeASIN=B002EWZO3U&linkCode=as2&tag=18204-20)

